# Model S 2016 70D



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone
just bought a Tesla S 2016 70D, range WLTP 450km but in the first charge i was able to drive 280km and i drive really normal... car has only 59k km, any suggestion if this is normal? 170k km below WLTP??
Another problem is that i had to reset the display twice, first because everything became mute (radio,sensor etc etc) but after the reset all back in normality...... second time was because the Bluetooth stop working and after reset also this back to work... car has still 2 years of warranty from TESLA, is there a case that i have to contact them? Thanks to all of you would like to reply.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Elio1983 said:


> Hello everyone
> just bought a Tesla S 2016 70D, range WLTP 450km but in the first charge i was able to drive 280km and i drive really normal... car has only 59k km, any suggestion if this is normal? 170k km below WLTP??
> Another problem is that i had to reset the display twice, first because everything became mute (radio,sensor etc etc) but after the reset all back in normality...... second time was because the Bluetooth stop working and after reset also this back to work... car has still 2 years of warranty from TESLA, is there a case that i have to contact them? Thanks to all of you would like to reply.


Couple notes, the rated range is from full 100% charge down to 0%. Also, it’s based on precisely defined scenarios. Your driving isn’t likely to match those (speed, elevation, weather, vehicle conditions, etc). Also, for a 6 year old vehicle, you’d likely lose some originally rated miles.

Finally, the bumper to bumper warranty has expired and the 2 years remaining is for “power train” system (primarily the high voltage battery and motors). Everything else is likely not covered.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Elio1983 said:


> Tesla S 2016 70D, range WLTP 450km but in the first charge i was able to drive 280km


I am not familiar with the details of the WLTP standard, but in the US we have the EPA rated miles that are typically more optimistic than actual miles. Also Model S in the US has a display option of either “rated” or “ideal” miles. The ideal miles are even more pie in the sky than the rated miles. Check your display to see which are being displayed. I recommend to set it to rated to get closer to actual.

Although your car has low mileage for its age, the battery has to have degraded some, I would expect at least 5%. When new, the EPA rated range of the 70D in 2016 varied between 234 and 259 miles, which would be 377 to 416 km. This is notably below your WLTP, but gets closer to what I’d expect. I’d multiply these EPA values by about 80% to account for age degradation and real conditions as a gross ballpark of expected actual range (if going 100% to 0%, which isn’t normal either.)

Regarding needing to reboot frequently, yes, that is typical if it still has the original MCU1 screen. If that has not been upgraded, yes, there is a chip (EMMC) replacement Tesla may do under warranty. Or there is an upgrade available to MCU2, also called the infotainment upgrade. I strongly suggest it, if your car hasn’t had it. MCU2 makes everything work better on pre-2018 model S and X’s.



Elio1983 said:


> car has still 2 years of warranty from TESLA





shareef777 said:


> he bumper to bumper warranty has expired and the 2 years remaining is for “power train” system


While 4 years is all that is available for model 3 and Y, extended warranties to 8 years were available on the model S and model X. They transfer to new owners. I am assuming that is what the OP has.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

A few things to mention here. 

When I was looking at older model S cars, I noticed that none of them at 100% charge, were that close to original advertised range. So that seems to be the norm.

The 70 is one of the smaller batteries. For the dual motor 70D, it was rated at 240 miles (386 km). It's actually really a 75kwh battery, that was limited to 70kwh by Tesla. There used to be a $3k upgrade fee for Tesla to unlock the other 5kwh, which would add about 19 miles (30km) more range and bump it to 259 miles range (416km).

Add in driving habits, as well as battery degregation over time, and I would expect real world mileage to be more in the180-200 mile range (289-321km).

It also depends on your climate. If you live in cold area, that will also drastically drop your total range. 

It all adds up, unfortunately.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for your answer. I lives in Norway so you can imagine the drop in winter… 
I have a Ionia electric and I know bought this Tesla Model S, so I’m kind of new on Tesla’s word so if you don’t mind I would have some question…

I would like to install Mcu2 on my tesla, what should I do?
my car is fully warranty until 2024 (this is what Tesla app says about my car), display is quite slow sometimes, is it a normal issues or should I start to be friend with Tesla service??😂
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elio1983 said:


> I would like to install Mcu2 on my tesla, what should I do?


From this page:
*Q: How do I purchase the Infotainment Upgrade?*
A: You can schedule an appointment through the Tesla app, under category 'Other,' for purchase and installation.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

I try to find “other” to schedule this upgrade but I cannot find it on Tesla app.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Elio1983 said:


> I try to find “other” to schedule this upgrade but I cannot find it on Tesla app.


In the app-select service/select request service/select other. That's how it is in the US.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Ohh ok I found it. Here in Norway will cost me 21k Norwegian Kroner, which is more or less 2100Us dollars.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Sorry another question… a message on my Tesla app says: 30 kWh has been add from your last recharge… what does it mean??


----------

